
Is this faster than my Commodore 64? - sunraa
https://www.amazon.com/ask/questions/Tx1ZR47LORJFEFB/ref=ask_dp_dpmw_al_hza
======
bcatanzaro
I think the answer is no: [https://danluu.com/input-
lag/](https://danluu.com/input-lag/)

~~~
goalieca
No wonder Apple seems faster for iOS devices. It’s latency is really leagues
ahead.

